# Damon Challenger



## 106651 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, I am new to the group and looking for any information or recommendations about the 2006 Damon Challenger 370. I am very close to buying one and was wondering if it is a good motorhome.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

According to the Damon website the model is discontinued and over the legal width at 101 inches unless of course it is on the DVLA approved list. Might be worth asking the seller to confirm in writing the legality. Damon have a good reputation for value for money but not the same quality as say Monaco or Holiday Rambler.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

same width as daybreak, i think, but built on a heavier, and better chassis. nice rv.

des


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Duncan at www.starspangledspanner.co.uk is the guy to ask he owns a Damon and he's an Rv mechanic very helpful fella


----------

